# 12mths xbox live for £2.99??



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/simpleMultiSe...shirt&btnSubmitSearch.x=0&btnSubmitSearch.y=0

have placed my order, so will see if it's upheld or not in a few days !!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> http://hmv.com/hmvweb/simpleMultiSe...shirt&btnSubmitSearch.x=0&btnSubmitSearch.y=0
> 
> have placed my order, so will see if it's upheld or not in a few days !!


saw this earlier, not gonna waste my time tbh.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just placed an order. Worth a try for £2.99


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Done...I guess its 12 months from date of activation?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Done also, bot got live at the mo so worth a shot.

Daz.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

worth a shot


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tom_the_great said:


> worth a shot


agreed.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> agreed.


Agreed.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I have ordered a couple.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

yup av ordered one too. Defo worth a punt!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just ordered one, will be surprised if i get it though.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Ordered, worth a shot!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone fancy ordering a couple and selling me one for a fiver on friday? as thats payday


----------



## Scooby-RB (Apr 13, 2010)

Ordered 2  bargain if they do send them out RRP: £39.99 each


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

i reckon first thing monday an email will pop up sayin sorry there is a mistake if you still want it for x amount you can


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

No doubt they will be emailing us all tomorrow but its gone as far as the order email

_Dear Rachael Sharp,

Thank you for your order from hmv.com

Please take a moment to check we've got your details right:

Order number: 27700934 
Qty	Format	Artist	Title	Price 
1	HC	Xbox 360 Accessory	12 Month Live Gold Cod: Black Ops Branded Membership With Free T-shirt	2.99

SubTotal: £2.99
Shipping & Handling: £0.00
Total: £2.99

All amounts shown are in UK pounds.

You told us this was your billing address:
x

And that you want your order to be sent to this address:

x
UNITED KINGDOM

We're using UK FREE DELIVERY to deliver your order, like you asked.

Check the progress of your order at any time by logging into My Account and clicking on the My Orders section.

We'll email you to let you know when your order has been sent out.

If you've got any questions, give us a ring on 0845 603 8576 (monday to friday, 9am - 6pm). Or have a look at the Customer Service section on hmv.com.

Thanks again for shopping with us,

hmv.com is operated by hmv Guernsey Limited, Ogiers House, St Julians Avenue, St Peter Port, Guernsey, GY1 1WA, company registration number 43285.

Online Customer Service Team
hmv.com
_


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ordered 2.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ordered me and my brother one each. Certainly worth a punt at that price even if it turns out to be a typo and someone missplaced the decimal.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

tried one my self - better than paying £4.99 a month


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's on pre-order, it'll go up from that when it goes on sale!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive ordered one, worth a go I suppose :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> It's on pre-order, it'll go up from that when it goes on sale!


It'll be against trading standards to charge us more though won't it?
They'll either cancel it, or will have to honour it imo


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

No way they will honour that price. They are selling another one for 35.16.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

chopperreid said:


> No way they will honour that price. They are selling another one for 35.16.


I agree with you there's no way we'll get away with it at that price. But aren't there laws that say if you advertise at a certain price you have to sell it at that price?

I can remember years ago going to but a pair of jeans that should have been about £40, and when the girl put it through the till it came up as £3. So she got the manager and she said well its showed up as £3 now, we've got no choice. So I got a £40 pair of jeans for £3 :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok so according to them maybe they dont have to sell it too us at that price :lol:

http://ukff.com/index.php?showtopic=122629


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that law doesn't apply to mistakes, like if they genuinely put it at 2.99 by mistake then they don't HAVE to stick to it, but some company's will honor it to keep their reputation. Its only if they blatantly advertised it everywhere at 2.99 then when you go to pay they want 35 for it then thats false advertising.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they're gonna noticed with millions of them being sold, and they can't afford to honour them at such a price. No company short of microsoft themselves could afford such an offer. Every forum I've been on in the last day has had this posted all over it with some peole ordering like 10 to sell on


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

TBH there is nothing for us to loose, if they dont honour it then we will get our 2.99 back. So might as well have tried.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

price has change now


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Now the million dollar question is, did you guys all pay £2.99 to pre-order it, and are now going to have to either pay for the subscription or lose your £2.99. Or was it a genuine pricing error and will the £2.99 be refunded to you?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

WopaDoBop said:


> Now the million dollar question is, did you guys all pay £2.99 to pre-order it, and are now going to have to either pay for the subscription or lose your £2.99. Or was it a genuine pricing error and will the £2.99 be refunded to you?


Shouldn't think so, no where on my email does it say I've paid to pre order. It says I've ordered 12 months of live. I'm just waiting for the email to say it's been cancelled! :lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Just got the dreaded email............









Hi

We are writing to you in relation to your order for the following item:

Cat.No: 52M-00124 
Artist: XBOX 360 ACCESSORY 
Title : 12 MONTH LIVE GOLD COD: BLACK OPS BRANDED MEMBERSHIP WITH FREE T-SHIRT

We are very sorry, but it has come to our attention that this item recently appeared on our web site at the incorrect price of £2.99, instead of the more typical price of £35.16. We trust that you will therefore understand that we are not in a position to process your order at this incorrect price.

We very much regret any disappointment or inconvenience this may cause. No doubt you will be wondering what your rights may be in this matter, but, as we trust our terms and conditions governing our online sales make clear, any contract with a customer placing an order is only entered into at the point when payment for the goods or services is actually received. As you may be aware, hmv has not yet taken payment from you for the goods listed above nor, indeed, taken the final step of confirming the shipment of your order to you by email (please see point b. in the section entitled 'The Contract Between US' on the first page of our Terms and Conditions). So we trust you will therefore appreciate that there is not a legal requirement to make this item available at the incorrect price.

Once again, we really are very sorry about having to take this course of action resulting from what is a genuine error on our part, and whilst we do, of course, very much value you as a customer we hope that you will also understand our position and that you will be kind enough to accept our most sincere apologies.

We appreciate that you may no longer wish to proceed with the order at the corrected retail price of £35.16, but if you do, then please place an order through *hmv**.com*.

Thanks,

The Online Service Team
*hmv**.com*


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just got the mail as well.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

as above .... "part of me is thinking ******** other part is thinking my xbox is running out an i need a free t "


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

awww ='( I could have done with xbox live for 2.99 to.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

on a cetrain bay theres some people emailing codes out for 25 of your hard earned


----------

